# Blood-Soaked Fantasy



## Philip Overby (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a sucker for a good bloody fantasy yarn.  Barbarians whacking demons with axes.  Sizzling magic searing flesh.  Lizard-faced priests offering tribute to their owl-faced gods with spider-daggers (I'm sure I read that somewhere...).  

Recently some authors have added a bit of the ole ultra-violence to their works with much success.  Not to say their success is only based on that, but I'm sure it's a contributing factor.  Abercrombie, Erikson, and even Martin.  These aren't tales for the weak of heart.  

Now I've heard of people bemoaning the death of classic fantasy because of this new "nihilistic" approach, but I say let's have both.  I don't mean violence for the sake of violence of course.  Just more action-packed fantasy.  Why can't a hero cut a troll's arm off and beat him over the head with it more often?   

Anyway, any recommendations?

Other things I like (some with rather more cartoonish violence):  Superjail!  Metalocalypse, Korgoth of Barbaria (the one episode was awesome) Tarrantino movies, spaghetti Westerns, Italian zombie movies, Troma movies, Frank Frazetta, Robert E. Howard, Fritz Lieber, Akira, Fist of the North Star, Vampire Hunter D...ad nauseum.

If you have anything, let me know!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you ever tried Michael Moorcock? Such as his Elric series? I'd not say that there's "ultra-violence" but swords that devour souls might fit the bill.


----------



## Devor (Jan 2, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I'm a sucker for a good bloody fantasy yarn.  Barbarians whacking demons with axes.  Sizzling magic searing flesh.  Lizard-faced priests offering tribute to their owl-faced gods with spider-daggers (I'm sure I read that somewhere...).
> 
> Recently some authors have added a bit of the ole ultra-violence to their works with much success.  Not to say their success is only based on that, but I'm sure it's a contributing factor.  Abercrombie, Erikson, and even Martin.  These aren't tales for the weak of heart.
> 
> ...



I'll be posting a short story in the showcase with a bit of violence in it within a few days.  That's all I've got for you.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 2, 2012)

I've read some of Elric before and liked what I read.  The funny thing is, I'm actually in an anthology with Moorcock.  Yeah, it totally blew my mind!  

I'll check out your story when you post it, Devor.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 2, 2012)

Stan Nicholls' Orcs Trilogy?


----------



## Neurosis (Jan 2, 2012)

Richard Morgan. He reminds me a lot of Abercrombie but with better prose, more violence (theres a group rape scene in his latest book, and a kill count at the least in the thousands), but harder to read due to less comedy.

Check out "The Steel Remains" by him.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 2, 2012)

I have "The Steel Remains" sitting by my toilet.  I also have one of his more famous books "Altered Carbon."  I really like the book so far.  I've read some of Stan Nicholls too, but unfortunately lost the book somewhere.  I'll have to find it again.


----------

